# Progressive Snapshot & The Cruze ECO



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

So I am always looking for ways to save a few bucks here and there. I have been with Progressive since I got the Cruze back in February after Allstate tried to charge me an absurd amount of money. I have had it plugged in for 2 days now and so far, so good I guess?

This thing monitors anytime you do a "Hard Brake" and what times you drive at. So far I apparently have 1 "Hard Brake" on my record from my first day of driving. A "Hard Brake" is considered anytime you drop 7 MPH+ in a single second. Sound reasonable? I can't say I've ever counted the MPH I drop within a split second.. I think it would be kind of hard? No pun intended.

You can log into your Progressive account and it actually show you the times you were driving from. The scary part is that it also shows you your speed. I guess no more speeding for a few days, as its not uncommon to do 90 on I-95 around here.

So I guess we will see how 30 days goes by driving the 2012 Cruze Eco MT while still switching between Sport/Eco mode on the Trifecta Tune. Being as I normally drive a bit, lets say aggressive? Being in Florida and the fact its one of the worst states to drive in next to Massachusetts where I use to live, its kind of second nature. If I can save money, I'm sure most can. I am inclined to think that the type of car you are driving has a play into how much you can really save. Say for us MT owners, we downshift a lot and don't brake nearly as much as someone with an AT. Also playing a factor is the breaks on your vehicle and the quality of them.

The initial discount quote and price change is given to you in 30 days of using it. You then have to continue using it for 6 months so they can monitor your driving even after the discount.


Has anyone else done this yet with the Cruze? Worth it or am I just wasting my time and not getting to use my OBD II Adapter with Torque for nothin.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have it, and i am about to disconnect it..

It ahs been plugged for 3 weeks and i "braked" hard 5 times... Why? Gee, the light turned red and the guy infront braked hard... i either slam into him, or get logged. Or it turns red and i have to brake. I either take the red light and get a ticket or get logged...

Also its MIAMI! You drive defending your car...  But i guess 3 weeks 5 hard brakes aint bad...right? :\


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I had this and it dropped my insurance the maximum amount of 30%. Of course my hard braking was very limited and I didn't really drive during the high risk time periods due to the time I work. You don't have to worry about your speed as this is not a factor in determining your discount. The three things that will effect your discount is number of hard breaks, amount of time driving during high and moderate risk times of day and how much you drive per day.

You can always get a OBDII splitter to use your Torque app. One thing you want to keep in mind if you use OnStar they will not be able to run their monthly diagnostics as long as something is plugged into the OBDII port.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

The one thing to remember is SnapShot is only for the possibility for a discount. Your insurance is not going to go up based on the results, you just may not qualify for the discount. It was easier for me getting the full discount living in a smaller population where there is a lot less risk for stupid drivers.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> The major short-coming of the "SnapShot" device is that it does not / can not detect WHO caused what, only that SOMETHING happened.
> 
> As mentioned above, having to clamp on binders suddenly, because someone "cut" infront of you with their brakes on, will be "counted" against YOU even though the fault/cause was due to someone ELSE's lousy driving skills!


At the same time, the terms of service state that your insurance rates will not go up, only that they will go down. Down by how much depends on your type of driving, and it seems these hard stops count against it. When you're saving money though, what does it matter?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> The one thing to remember is SnapShot is only for the possibility for a discount. Your insurance is not going to go up based on the results, you just may not qualify for the discount. It was easier for me getting the full discount living in a smaller population where there is a lot less risk for stupid drivers.





XtremeRevolution said:


> At the same time, the terms of service state that your insurance rates will not go up, only that they will go down. Down by how much depends on your type of driving, and it seems these hard stops count against it. When you're saving money though, what does it matter?


Ah **** true. Didn't read it, was in a rush to get the **** away from State farm...

Still there should be some type of algorythm, or gps device to sort of track where it is that you are doing 60, or if you were at an intersection avoid taking a red light etc...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Ah **** true. Didn't read it, was in a rush to get the **** away from State farm...
> 
> Still there should be some type of algorythm, or gps device to sort of track where it is that you are doing 60, or if you were at an intersection avoid taking a red light etc...


Yeah, I agree, but at least be happy you have the option. I called in and they told me that it's not [yet] available in Illinois. Bummer...I get some pretty high fuel economy numbers and I'm sure it would have lowered my rates.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have progressive but I wouldn't even bother with that driving here. My "hard braking" number would be like 157 from being cut off by people that have no idea where they're going. Probably would have been great when I lived out in the country.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I may be paranoid, but since the monitor is plugged into the OBD-II port, how is one sure that all it is reporting is time, mileage, and hard braking? Since the device uses AT&T's wireless network to communicate, tracking your location would be easy with a computer program. Also, do they still have the 30 miles per day maximum to qualify for a discount? I drive nearly 100 miles each day four days a week, so I'm out of the game. Also, has anyone had it long enough to see both the initial discount and the final discount figures? Appearently, it stays on even with the key out of the ignition, so it is draining the battery while you are not driving. Not sure if it is a large drain, but I did see several posts purporting to have done so with cars that were not driven on a daily basis. Take this all with a grain of salt as I'm a guy that runs AdBlocker Plus and Gostery on his browser.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Seems like a gimmick to me, but what do I know?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I have it, and i am about to disconnect it..
> 
> It ahs been plugged for 3 weeks and i "braked" hard 5 times... Why? Gee, the light turned red and the guy infront braked hard... i either slam into him, or get logged. Or it turns red and i have to brake. I either take the red light and get a ticket or get logged...
> 
> Also its MIAMI! You drive defending your car...  But i guess 3 weeks 5 hard brakes aint bad...right? :\


5 times isn't bad. I read this lady was gettin 15 times a day.

Let me know what your savings ends up being.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I may be paranoid, but since the monitor is plugged into the OBD-II port, how is one sure that all it is reporting is time, mileage, and hard braking? Since the device uses AT&T's wireless network to communicate, tracking your location would be easy with a computer program. Also, do they still have the 30 miles per day maximum to qualify for a discount? I drive nearly 100 miles each day four days a week, so I'm out of the game. Also, has anyone had it long enough to see both the initial discount and the final discount figures? Appearently, it stays on even with the key out of the ignition, so it is draining the battery while you are not driving. Not sure if it is a large drain, but I did see several posts purporting to have done so with cars that were not driven on a daily basis. Take this all with a grain of salt as I'm a guy that runs AdBlocker Plus and Gostery on his browser.



It does stay on, but I also kept my OBDII plugged in for months and sometimes a week without driving my car. Its a small trickle charge, nothing that will affect you unless you're some hood rat driving a car that barely runs and the battery is older than dirt. This is not gonna affect our brand new batteries and cars.

The only factors it uses is the times you drive at and the braking. Here is what mine shows so far.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Seems like a gimmick to me, but what do I know?


Gimmick or not, you can save money without doing anything. I say its worth a shot. If I save money, why the **** not.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> It does stay on, but I also kept my OBDII plugged in for months and sometimes a week without driving my car. Its a small trickle charge, nothing that will affect you unless you're some hood rat driving a car that barely runs and the battery is older than dirt. This is not gonna affect our brand new batteries and cars.
> 
> The only factors it uses is the times you drive at and the braking. Here is what mine shows so far.
> 
> View attachment 8214



Oh and I can tell my hard brake today was some asshat at Wal-Mart who didn't want to wait for me to back out the spot that I was already half out of, slammed on his horn and drove around me. I was like wth, seriously?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Post up your guys savings when they become available. If even small amount of savings it'll be worth it since I saw pretty much same figures with several companies.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahh, 30 miles a day limit? Not for me, then. My commute's way longer than that.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Progressive wanted $75 more for my 6 month term than my current company so I said no. Any discount from Snapshot would probably just even it out.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the snapshot too. It's tough getting used to braking like grandma does. Not that I drive recklessly, but as IKermit said, it's tough when the jag-off in front of you doesn't know how to drivde and it's you that ends up paying the price for it.

I've had mine for 3 weeks, I think I only have 3 'hard brakes'..

I wish they'd share the range chart with hard brakes to discount percentage ratios.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It's not available in Illinois yet.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I may be paranoid, but since the monitor is plugged into the OBD-II port, how is one sure that all it is reporting is time, mileage, and hard braking? Since the device uses AT&T's wireless network to communicate, tracking your location would be easy with a computer program. Also, do they still have the 30 miles per day maximum to qualify for a discount? I drive nearly 100 miles each day four days a week, so I'm out of the game. Also, has anyone had it long enough to see both the initial discount and the final discount figures? Appearently, it stays on even with the key out of the ignition, so it is draining the battery while you are not driving. Not sure if it is a large drain, but I did see several posts purporting to have done so with cars that were not driven on a daily basis. Take this all with a grain of salt as I'm a guy that runs AdBlocker Plus and Gostery on his browser.


My initial savings after the 30 days was 19%. After the full 6 months I got 30%. My round trip to work is only about 20 miles and being as I work a 12 hour swing shift one week I work 3 days the other week is 4 days so I was able to keep my weekly average down. 

Having the snap-shot in I was more conscious of my breaking since I was going for the full discount. Didn't have any problems with the battery drain and sometimes my car sat for up to three days.

I believe once you get the discount it is good for awhile. I know they may request to periodically send another device to re-evaluate the discount but I just got my second 6 month renewal since sending the device back and they're not requesting anything yet. I think the second time around is also for only like 2-3 months not the full 6.

For me the discount was definitely worth it, a savings of almost $120 a year.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Didn't brake hard this morning, which is the worst to drive. Out of my 5 hard brakes 4 were in the morning...


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

I hard braked last evening. It was brake or hit a deer. Sounds like you would need an agreement with the 4 legged creatures to stay off the road until the snapshot period was over to score well on this.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> My initial savings after the 30 days was 19%. After the full 6 months I got 30%. My round trip to work is only about 20 miles and being as I work a 12 hour swing shift one week I work 3 days the other week is 4 days so I was able to keep my weekly average down.
> 
> Having the snap-shot in I was more conscious of my breaking since I was going for the full discount. Didn't have any problems with the battery drain and sometimes my car sat for up to three days.
> 
> ...


So after the 30 days, does it apply immediately to your policy?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I was heading to work today and I kind of braked a little bit hard. I thought I could make my turn, till this asshat switched lanes in the middle of the intersection. The stupid thing did this crazy beep at me. So now it says I have 6 hard brakes for today alone. All of them were this morning on my way into work with 0 on the way home. This makes no sense considering there was less traffic and braking this morning then there was on my ride back home after my meeting. This thing is whack.


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have had mine in for almost 3 months. My initial discount was 23%. That lowered my rates from about $118 to $86 a month. I have also had several hard brakes, a few which happened when the dealership test drove my Trailblazer for trade in. My morning commute starts around 4:30 to 5:30 in the morning, which to Progressive is in there medium risk time frame. The trip home is usually after 2PM. The only other benefit is that my daily commute is 5 miles round trip.

This is a whole lot less than what state farm was charging me before they dropped me after 17 years of constant service. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> So after the 30 days, does it apply immediately to your policy?


Yes the discount was applied immediately and then re-calculated once the final discount was determined.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> I was heading to work today and I kind of braked a little bit hard. I thought I could make my turn, till this asshat switched lanes in the middle of the intersection. The stupid thing did this crazy beep at me. So now it says I have 6 hard brakes for today alone. All of them were this morning on my way into work with 0 on the way home. This makes no sense considering there was less traffic and braking this morning then there was on my ride back home after my meeting. This thing is whack.


It counts how many seconds, so if it dropped 7 mph 6 times in under one second it counds it as 6...


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> It counts how many seconds, so if it dropped 7 mph 6 times in under one second it counds it as 6...


Ok, so maybe that counts for 2 of them. The other 4 are rigged.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> Ok, so maybe that counts for 2 of them. The other 4 are rigged.


Click on them and it will show you a time... Its for example

10:43:44
10:43:45
10:43:46
10:43:47
____
4 hard brakes... don't know why it does that, then it shows medium risk, low risk etc etc.


EDIT CAN'T SPELL TODAY FML


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Click on them and it will show you a time... Its for example
> 
> 10:43:44
> 10:43:45
> ...


Mines broken. I doesn't show me squat.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh and 500 Posts as of.... NOW!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

18 Hard Brakes in 1 day. Holy crap.

One of them is literally 8 hardbrakes in 8 seconds. 55MPH-0MPH in 8 seconds.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

On my xterra I got a 28% discount. On my cruze only a 15%. A bit of a bummer but I have driven around 8k miles in the last three months. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> 18 Hard Brakes in 1 day. Holy crap.
> 
> One of them is literally 8 hardbrakes in 8 seconds. 55MPH-0MPH in 8 seconds.


Having that many hard brakes your going to be looking at a minimal discount. I think I only had around 26 or so for the entire 6 month period.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Being as FL is a "Cut You Off State". I doubt I'll end up saving. Just lookin at my record now, I doubt I'll see a discount.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't even want to look at Fridays, i left early to buy my fiancee and her family some food... got every red light, last minute (Because MIAMI has the best coordinated lights in the world) then when i get to her place i forgot MY FOOD.

Drive back, every red light again, FML


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I don't even want to look at Fridays, i left early to buy my fiancee and her family some food... got every red light, last minute (Because MIAMI has the best coordinated lights in the world) then when i get to her place i forgot MY FOOD.
> 
> Drive back, every red light again, FML


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Welp, since my paycheck decided to take a nice nosedive for 2013, I enrolled in the Snapshot program just this morning to see if I can save myself any $ in the short term. Even $30 a month on one bill would help make up for a little bit of it.

How are you guys liking it?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I took mine out. Got sick of it Berlin when people pull our in front of me and curttin me off. I saved 1%.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Beepin*

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

